# [INxP] � Do I think or feel?



## Hycocritical truth teller

JungyesMBTIno said:


> @Hycocritical truth teller
> 
> Truth be told, you're not looking inward enough, I think (which is making me think that you're an extravert, since that is essentially their tendency - to avoid looking inward vs. focusing on the outer world). You seem to be typing your persona - who you want to be and portray yourself as to the outside world rather than yourself off of natural tendencies. People within the same types can be extremely different from each other, since everyone has different life experiences that profoundly shape their behavior, different innate temperaments and dispositions (e.g. moody, morbid INFPs vs. cheerful, Pollyanna-like INFPs - btw, this is pretty persona related in quite a few ways), different enneagram types, which probably make a bigger difference in the differences between people of any type than the actual typology does, different ego goals and complexes, different interests, different comfort levels and conceptions of using their own functions, whether they realize it or not, cultural influences, attitudes, opinions...need I go any further? Truth be told, you can't ever expect to be 100% certain of your type, which is what you seem to be looking for. It's not as easy as it looks, and takes introspection to gain confidence with.


This is not me at all  you seem to be telling me about things i know and think already
personally - it's the search what matters to me not so much typing 
you can't tell how am i looking inward or not...
and no, i am not typing myself as who i wanna be - cuz if i would choose a type i wouldn't be INFP or INTP or ENTP lol
and truth to be told - who can be completely subjective or objective about yourself
yeah i can search constantly within - but ill find many things now and many others will stay undisclosed


----------



## JungyesMBTIno

@Hycocritical truth teller

Well, you asked for help, so I gave it to you, basically. I do think you're trying on the types more than anything, because you're cherry-picking sentences in descriptions rather than telling anyone a thing about the real you - how is anyone supposed to be able to figure your type out if you're just telling us how much you relate to the phrasing of a horoscopic type description? That's why I came in and blasted the horoscopic type description you were using by saying that I can relate to most of it also (which is true) - because if most can relate, it's not helping us figure out anything based on you the individual. The type descriptions are far from the cognitive functions, which were developed by a true psychologist named Jung (he actually worked with mental patients and took a very concrete approach to the whole thing that wasn't vague and horoscopic). The type descriptions are horrible for the most part - believe me, they result in the most mistyping beside the MBTI tests themselves (since the MBTI tests promote people just answering questions based on confirmation bias) if you spend time in the "Type Me" forum to see what I mean. If you don't even care about finding out your type, I'm not wasting time on it (you can't type people from forum posts, btw, since it takes observations of the person to be able to figure out, unless they are being honest about themselves in the information they provide in their posts about themselves *as individuals*). Typology is the closest thing to a framework for objective self-exploration - you're basically just pushing you're ideology of "who can be completely subjective or objective about yourself" down my throat - why is this truth to you (you don't have to answer this btw, but it's just a rhetorical question for thought)? Also, I clearly didn't say this - didn't you read my last post where I said that you can never be 100% sure about your type? How do you know if you've never even tried to type via the principles of typology? It's set up the way it is for a reason. Jung and even Myers/Briggs weren't idiots making fame off of something insubstantial - Jung was a psychologist, and they interpreted his ideas to make it widely known to the public.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller

@JungyesMBTIno

I'll be honest - i am exploring types mostly - that's not a lie! But am i trying to find my own type? before that i need to know the theory better. To be quite honest there is much more conversation behind my thinking about which type i am then it seems on forum. You see even people can't tell me over post which type i am, any information they give me still tells me a lot in many ways. I don't think im bad in knowing myself, even if do explore types i perfectly well am always aware of my essence. Some things about you, you can't change just because you are exploring types. I am aware of changes but no matter what i do i still believe im staying what i am, no matter which type i am, i am one person in this body and smth about me is unique and it's not related to types. Just like all the other people are. I do wanna find my type...and it's not that i don't correlate to functions at all...i am trying to understand it lately better. In the beginning, i knew nothing and typed myself as INTP. But you see when i saw Ti description - i wasn't correlating with it. I just know when smth is wrong. I can rarely say that i can put it in words why i think Ti is not my function. For me it was a long conversation with a friend about functions and types in which i took many papers myself with description of a function so i can finally see do i use it or not. You can never know yourself enough, and even if i am wrong about my type through finding it i might find out smth else about me. I wasn't just coming all of the sudden "oh i wanna be INFP". I haven't used description to type myself, that was just an example, i really talked about functions with people around me to work through the problem. I like to hear an advice but i also always am aware when people think smth wrong or correct about me. 
So this wasn't to type me - i wasn't asking people to type me exactly here - i wanted to hear this guys experience a little bit better so i can see am i just screwing smth up... misunderstanding some functions or smth similar.
Ill be honest - i thought exactly on functions this time. Maybe not here in this post - but in process i did. 
And to be honest this is most uncomfortable to me - this turns out like i did here smth really bad and i hardly wanted to mess around...personally i hate to be accused like this of smth i wasn't even doing. I might haven't put it out very well but you can't conclude right away i wasn't paying attention on some things. 
As you said - one post doesn't say a lot. 
I might don't know many things about this theory but i am not that narrow to not see what can be stereotypical...
Just because im not openly showing im using some strict approach doesn't mean i haven't touched it...
I'm sry - but i am actually now in a position that im explaining myself for smth that is not quite true for me.
I am exploring types and functions, but cuz i wanna know more about them. Not because of it i am using a whole bad approach to type myself. 
And im sry but real me is hardly in few paragraphs here on forum. Plus i don't like to open up randomly to people with just about anything. I often wanna explain many things about myself cuz i don't like misunderstanding. I rather won't say anything if it will be superficial about myself. I just can't explain it i few paragraphs. Plus some things i just don't like to share about myself and avoid that. I am mostly enough with knowing how am i like.
And again - that post was just a reason to ask the final question "how did you decided between Fi and Ti"? not to type me


----------



## Vox

myexplodingcat said:


> A magical fairy has just landed on your computer. (She's magical, okay? She's not one of those non-magical fairies.) She's going to give you two options. Which of these would you rather have?
> 
> 1. Have someone acknowledge your intelligence, listen to your ideas, think things through, and ask questions that could help improve your ideas. And with this option, you also get to have a good reputation with the people around you. Your lifespan is also extended for one year (during which you will not need to work, as you'll keep finding hundred-dollar bills in the street) as long as that year is used for study in one of your interests.
> 
> 2. Have someone understand your feelings, be there for you, and be able to each know that the other cares for the things in the universe and their needs, and love you for who you are, whether as a friend or romantic interest. (This person will also live exactly as long as you do, so that neither of you has to deal with the other's death.) You will easily see yourself in a good light.
> 
> Now... I know they both sound good, but which sounds like paradise?
> 
> (I happen to have done some classic freak-out-research on this subject; I've probably extensively lurked any MBTI site you can name. Bear with me on the crazy questions, please. There is a purpose to them.)
> 
> So now... *hums Jeopardy theme*


If I had to choose immediately and without much contemplation, I would go with the second option.

_However_, given time to think about my choice, I conclude that I would not be able to be at peace with solely one or the other. I do highly value a person such as that described in option #2, but if there was not a person like the one described in option #1, I would most likely experience a similar frustration as I do now (I am and have been lacking relationships with people that understand me as an individual and my emotions, and frankly, only one of my relationships is anywhere near that), albeit coupled more with anger or irritation rather than depression or dejection.

Even if I attempt a choice based on which option I would not be able to live without, I tentatively say that I would likely be able to find some way to deal with the lack of either. I am less sure of that with option #2, but my thinking is that I would continue to hold out hope by finding something, somewhere, that eases me out of my lows, however damned the situation seems to be.



> We all come up with a variety of goals. Some goals are easy, some goals are fun, some goals get accomplished, some don't, and some drive us nuts. But which goals of yours get you into trouble? Which make you end up doing something that doesn't feel like your usual self, yet you really want to do? Which end up awkward or make you feel like you're floating in midair and not on your home turf?
> 
> 1. The goals that involve goals. When I want to get something big done, maybe directing people to do something. It doesn't sound like me, but I end up in odd little situations in which I have these weird whims, like I want to actually get something done. :tongue:
> 
> 2. The goals that involve my reputation and dealings with other people. I want to satisfy and please others. I'm not too keen on the trendy kind of stuff, but I might go to a little bit of effort to make a few friends and fit in. Just don't expect much, because if something doesn't make sense, I am NOT going along with it. And that gets me in trouble... strangely.


I don't have an answer for the first question posed as I don't recall getting into trouble because of my goals. I'll address the other questions instead.

In terms of which one tends to take me out of my comfort zone and into uncomfortable territory, I would go with #2. If something does not make sense to me, I absolutely _refuse_ to do anything (I made a bit of a scene with my AP World History teacher during the midterm because of this). I will only attempt to "fit in" if it does not conflict with the things that I deem important, but the effort I exert is minimal and often passes unnoticed.

I can barely relate to #1, as I tend to avoid those types of goals because I'm too much of a coward to participate in activities that I'm not accustomed to. I get the urge to do something, but oftentimes it is contested by some illogical fear that creeps up out of nowhere. By the time I decide to do it, the opportunity has already passed.

-----

I am somewhat confused, but not towards type specifically (I am claiming to be INFP for the time being). I'm unsure of functions in particular; I've read a few descriptions of each function but feel that I do not sufficiently understand what each entails and, subsequently, the ordering of my own.

My initial confusion about my type began when various tests gave me different results, sometimes quite different from a previous one. Recent tests have been typing me as either INTP or INFP. Reflecting upon my thoughts during and corresponding results of each test, from the very first to the most recent, I noticed that the result was based upon the frequency of a certain context/situation in which I placed each question; in tests where I drew most of my answers by thinking about it in the context of behavior/thought at school, my result would be INTP. Tests in which I thought most often about behaviour/thought at home or alone would type me as INFP. In tests after these observations, I would attempt to accord equal importance to either, but ended up conflicted about far more of the questions. In that case, the result could go either way, but the percentages would be extremely close.

I don't have a particular question in mind, so it may seem like I'm rambling. As such, I am grateful to anyone who has endured reading my entire post (and I apologize as well). :laughing: I've been grappling with this confusion ever since I joined. I'm mostly through with types and instead am more concerned about functions, so if anyone could explain the functions' manifestations in myself (and give a concise explanation of them), I would highly appreciate it. Sorry if I'm asking for a lot that can be found in other posts and articles; I've read through some of them, but they tend to add to my uncertainty.


----------



## LibertyPrime

I think that I feel like having cherry pie...yumm XD.


----------



## Grunfur

INFP. Although you seem to have intellectual interests, it seems that you approach them more with your Ne. You even said that when you're depressed you seem to blank out. This is because your Fi world has totally dominated you, so the need for Te is out of the question. In another state, you're far more occupied by Ne and Te, which allow you to understand concepts and supposedly think or even feel through them. Some philosophers can have an approach quite involved with emotions. It may be harder, but it is certainly possible. After-all, philosophy has a lot of room for theories. A vast majority of people on the philosophy threads are also dominant/auxiliary feelers. 



> I most certainly feel deep sympathy for others, however I don't necessarily act on my feelings.


An INTP would sympathize to a small extent, because of Fe, but since you don't act on those empathetic feelings it pretty much tells me that you have Fi. 

This one can be tricky, because INxPs can behave similarly and they have similar approaches along with the ISFP.


----------



## LiquidLight

Grunfur said:


> INFP. Although you seem to have intellectual interests, it seems that you approach them more with your Ne. You even said that when you're depressed you seem to blank out. This is because your Fi world has totally dominated you, so the need for Te is out of the question. In another state, you're far more occupied by Ne and Te, which allow you to understand concepts and supposedly think or even feel through them. Some philosophers can have an approach quite involved with emotions. It may be harder, but it is certainly possible. After-all, philosophy has a lot of room for theories. A vast majority of people on the philosophy threads are also dominant/auxiliary feelers.
> 
> 
> An INTP would sympathize to a small extent, because of Fe, but since you don't act on those empathetic feelings it pretty much tells me that you have Fi.
> 
> This one can be tricky, because INxPs can behave similarly and they have similar approaches along with the ISFP.


This is all sort of an academic online/I can't see the person in front of me, kind of discussion where we're basically just going off what people say about themselves. Trust me when I say if you put an INFP and an INTP next to each other in person you immediately be able to tell who is who. No questions asked, they are nothing even remotely alike. It's that people have gotten so caught up in the INP aspect on type forums that they assume that because Myers-Briggs sort of makes a family out of these types that there must be some real-life similarities and in the real world, not really. INTP and INFP might well be from two different planets.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno

I totally agree with @_LiquidLight_. The Ti-Fe and Fi-Te natures of the types that essentially define these types are extremely different, and these two types don't tend to particularly "click" easily with each other IRL as I've noticed usually based on these differences. If anything, it's the aux. Ne, tert. Si that would bring them together for the most part, but this still doesn't make them look similar, because the T and F natures of the types are just so extraordinarily different (INFPs would probably be most easily mistaken with ISTJs or INTJs of the T types, while INTPs would probably be most easily mistaken with INFJs or ISFJs of the F types).

I still think the OP is neither an INFP or INTP - probably an extraverted feeling type with introverted thinking of course, although definitely not inferior Fe (@Hycocritical truth teller goes gung-ho with paying attention to crediting other people trying to help her, I've noticed, by all of the "thank you, thank you, thank yous, emoticons, emoticons, emoticons" that I just have a hard time seeing an Fi type doing - I mean, why would someone do this this much with reference to their own feelings is something I'd like to know, unless this is an upbringing tendency or whatnot).


----------



## Enfpleasantly

Nevermind, this isn't even about the OP anymore.


----------



## Grunfur

LiquidLight said:


> This is all sort of an academic online/I can't see the person in front of me, kind of discussion where we're basically just going off what people say about themselves. Trust me when I say if you put an INFP and an INTP next to each other in person you immediately be able to tell who is who. No questions asked, they are nothing even remotely alike. It's that people have gotten so caught up in the INP aspect on type forums that they assume that because Myers-Briggs sort of makes a family out of these types that there must be some real-life similarities and in the real world, not really. INTP and INFP might well be from two different planets.


What do you expect? It is completely out of my power to assume anything on this person other than what they say about themselves. That is the only thing that I actually can rely on for subsequent information on this person's personality. Don't criticize something that is out of one's power to make judgments based on. I don't know this person, I never had long conversations with this person, I have no knowledge of observing them in their natural setting. What I rely on is what they've told me. That's all I can do. If you think you're so much better at typing that you can distinguish the difference between INTP and INFP that easy, please, be my guest. But I am actually try to base my conclusions off something this person tells me. Hell, maybe they don't know who they are and they're telling me information that they are only making assumptions on. Obviously our standards are a lot lower for typing people here. We have to deal with that. What did you expect?


----------



## livlaughluv8

Hmmm I think INFP or (I know this wasn't a choice) but you seem like a infj. Infjs tend to sometimes think they're Ps and they also sometimes think like a t


----------



## chessio

JungyesMBTIno said:


> I totally agree with @_​Liquid Light_. The Ti-Fe and Fi-Te natures of the types that essentially define these types are extremely different, and these two types don't tend to particularly "click" easily with each other IRL as I've noticed usually based on these differences. If anything, it's the aux. Ne, tert. Si that would bring them together for the most part, but this still doesn't make them look similar, because the T and F natures of the types are just so extraordinarily different (INFPs would probably be most easily mistaken with ISTJs or INTJs of the T types, while INTPs would probably be most easily mistaken with INFJs or ISFJs of the F types).
> 
> I still think the OP is neither an INFP or INTP - probably an extraverted feeling type with introverted thinking of course, although definitely not inferior Fe (@Hycocritical truth teller goes gung-ho with paying attention to crediting other people trying to help her, I've noticed, by all of the "thank you, thank you, thank yous, emoticons, emoticons, emoticons" that I just have a hard time seeing an Fi type doing - I mean, why would someone do this this much with reference to their own feelings is something I'd like to know, unless this is an upbringing tendency or whatnot).


In case it's a trend with other types too, why would people when testing online vary so often between unlike types, but consistently so? I thought it was a simple "you're one letter off" kind of thing, but you're saying they are radically different from each other and only seem similar at face value. Why are F and T so unlike, at least when talking about INFP/INTP, that you can say, there is no INXP? Or is it all the types? You say of the thinking types, INFP would more likely be confused with ISTJ....has that mainly to do with the cognitive functions? INTP and INFP are similar in all but their dominant introverted function thing (sorry by the way, I've only barely learned how this mbti cognitive functions thing works yesterday, it's always kind of confused me).


----------



## Iustinus

I don't mean to hijack this thread, but could you assist me in this dilemma? I thought this was the appropriate place.



> I've tested INTP on several occasions, but I feel a certain disconnect between other INTPs and myself. Such a disconnect has led me to hypothesize that I'm more INFP than INTP. Gulp.
> 
> Evidence for the INFP side: I'm much more of a contemplative philosopher than a mathematician (though I'm passably adroit at math). I've also leaned more toward the humanities than the sciences. I love a riveting discussion on Leo Tolstoy or theodicy over a cup of coffee with just one or two of my closest friends. Additionally, I'm quite prone to making facial expressions, smiling, and, yes, having that "twinkle" in my eyes when I'm around enjoyable company. I'm deeply concerned with the feelings of that company. When one of my friends is having a bad day, it weighs heavily on me. My Enneagram is 4w5. Finally, an inferior function of Te (i.e., counting the sins of my friends against them in a logical fashion) is much more characteristic of myself than an Fe inferior function (i.e., losing my temper after a bad day).
> 
> Evidence for the INTP side: I'm naturally dubious of my feelings, as I believe they inhibit the best possibilities. In short, I think logic gives me better results than subjective, ephemeral emotions (but I'm occasionally prone to choosing those feelings). I'm also far from a natural optimist; I'm a curmudgeonly, pessimistic, sardonic cynic. I'm dreadfully reserved when it comes to trusting. I also hold that typical INTP nostalgia. I get much satisfaction from being correct in class (but healing an emotionally hurt friend is even more energizing).
> 
> So whatcha think, PerC?
> 
> Thanks for your help. And yes, I'll field your questions, provided they're not freakishly personal.


----------



## idntknw

As long as you are answering honestly, it sounds like you know which one you are and just looking for assurance.:wink:


----------



## WritersBlock

myexplodingcat said:


> You're an INFP, not an INTP; I can tell from this post. Welcome! You're actually not in the minority here.


intps dont have emotions?

serious question and is it true that intps dont do anything fun like listen to music lol, because little things like this is makin me question if i'm really a intp or not??


----------



## WritersBlock

eyenexepee said:


> Well, what I more or less found out is that you really need to keep in mind that MBTI is about preferences. Not knowing whether you're INFP or INTP is about the same as saying you're not sure whether you prefer to judge/evaluate according to personal ideals and values, or according to impersonal logic. To people with strong T's, I think the difference is pretty obvious, whereas INFP's in general get easily confused.
> 
> Some have told me not knowing whether you're INFP or INTP - thus being an INxP - is pretty much a myth. I can see how, but it was not til I did some decent digging on Fi and Ti.
> 
> It is not so much about personality traits - whether you fit a (stereotype) INFP or INTP personality is pretty deceiving.
> 
> Perhaps analyzing your behavior under stress helps. INFP's under stress 'behave' more Te like, while INTP's 'behave' more Fe like.
> 
> Leave me a message or so if you think I can help you further. ^^


If i'm reading this right then this would definately make me an intp even though i'm already getting bored of personality types so to speak. When i'm under stress i get pretty angry to the point of tears coming out fist balled up gettin very hot bothered and irrational which usually leads to someone getting punched lol..

But this comfuses me because i see myself as someone who feels for the world on the regular, and i think everyday how i can change this world for the better(even though it may be subconciously for my own benefit and not the benefit of the world) and i believe in god, and hate how corrupt the higher ups are becoming( yes i'm a conspiracy theorist lol).


----------



## LibertyPrime

I think, like to debate, enjoy arguments and generally use logic. I keep my psychological distance from people, am independent minded and logically fair.

However I'm not very interested in the elegance of well thought out systems and I know I am an INFP when I want to choke the life out of someone who is being an amoral shit to a friend of mine, to me or a stranger lol. I find it very easy to read the emotional states of others and know what I feel from moment to moment.

I won't show any emotion which may be considered "weak" and am in general not emotional on the outside. Think along the lines of Katniss Everdeen.

My dad's side of the family is mainly composed of highly logical INTx-s, his brother being INTJ, his sister INTP and my dad is INTP as well, so it kind of rubbed off on me I guess.


----------



## illicit iridescence

WritersBlock said:


> intps dont have emotions?
> 
> serious question and is it true that intps dont do anything fun like listen to music lol, because little things like this is makin me question if i'm really a intp or not??


Sure, INTP's have emotions, but their main preference when taking decisions and making judgments is through personal logic ('thinking') and not personal feelings ('values'). Listening to music is something any type can like 



WritersBlock said:


> If i'm reading this right then this would definately make me an intp even though i'm already getting bored of personality types so to speak. When i'm under stress i get pretty angry to the point of tears coming out fist balled up gettin very hot bothered and irrational which usually leads to someone getting punched lol..
> 
> But this comfuses me because i see myself as someone who feels for the world on the regular, and i think everyday how i can change this world for the better(even though it may be subconciously for my own benefit and not the benefit of the world) and i believe in god, and hate how corrupt the higher ups are becoming( yes i'm a conspiracy theorist lol).


If you can relate to this: [INFP] Recognizing the Inferior Function in IFPs - then you're likely an INFP, not INTP. ^^

Keep in mind, both Feeling and Judging are actually rational. They just go different ways


----------



## myexplodingcat

WritersBlock said:


> intps dont have emotions?
> 
> serious question and is it true that intps dont do anything fun like listen to music lol, because little things like this is makin me question if i'm really a intp or not??


No, no, no, no, no! You've misinterpreted me. I have this... sense... for the connection between writing style and type. It's an Ne thing.

Aw man. You sound like me when I was discovering this system. No, it is not true that INTPs don't have emotions. It is possibly true that some of us might not always pass Turing tests,* but we do have emotions! Everyone has emotions. And everyone does fun things! MBTI type is about the way you think. INTPs think in a logical, systematic way, even when we don't know we are. MBTI type is not about whether you like to read romance novels. Some do. Some don't. _Just like everybody else._

When I was starting out, I thought the difference between INTPs and INTJs was self-confidence. (Hint: it's not.) Since I was more self-confident than most of the INTPs I was seeing on a certain Internet forum, I was sure I was an INTJ even though the INTP description fit me really, really well and I desperately wanted to turn out to be one.

Also, getting INTP on your test (or deciding that you are one) does not mean that you have been inducted into a secret society of robot geniuses whose apathy is the only block to their world takeover plans. And if you're an INFP, it does not automatically make you a cuddly butterfly person who's all emotions and no brain! INFPs are intelligent. A bunch of them are smarter than many (or all) INTPs.

And I might mention that INTPs can often be colder on the Internet than in real life. Just like everybody else. What you see on the Internet isn't always what's there, just like photoshopped pictures on eBay. Except with people.



> But this confuses me because i see myself as someone who feels for the world on the regular, and i think everyday how i can change this world for the better(even though it may be subconciously for my own benefit and not the benefit of the world) and i believe in god, and hate how corrupt the higher ups are becoming( yes i'm a conspiracy theorist lol).


If you care about changing the world for the better, congratulations! You're human. Also, INTPs generally detest bureaucracy. It just... doesn't... work. It's all about seniority, and who's stepping on whose toes, and how much power you have--not your own personal talent, intelligence, ideas or principles. Sigh.

Also, you're analyzing your own behavior with a bit of a cynical twist--the kind of dry humor that INTPs make--and your writing style is INTP-ish. It sort of follows a pattern: _I would guess this, except there's this problem. I can't solve this problem because of these complications._ 

Or, in the case of my explanations, _This is a reason why I think this; also, there's this to back it up, and it can't be the alternative because of this. And in case you're still not convinced, here are some other facts, and now you should stop me talking because otherwise this will get as long as someone's thesis paper and may end up with a similar bibliography if I include links._ 

INTP writing uses precise words, and a certain sentence structure, and it's very thorough because we don't like to leave things out. If you were an INFP, I would be able to tell--their writing is also pensive, but it's more like a bright watercolor painting and doesn't share our rhythm. And they use more smiley faces. 

If you have any questions, you want personal attention, etc., you can PM me--but I may not respond very quickly, because my schedule is currently being turned upside down. Kay? 

-------

*That's a test for artificial intelligence--the computer being tested has to convince a human (who doesn't see the computer, or know whether it's a computer or a human until later) that it is actually another thinking, feeling human. The tester asks the computer things like "How are you feeling today?" which are the kinds of questions that some INTPs freeze on because we actually think about it instead of just saying "fine" like normal people.


----------



## WritersBlock

eyenexepee said:


> Sure, INTP's have emotions, but their main preference when taking decisions and making judgments is through personal logic ('thinking') and not personal feelings ('values'). Listening to music is something any type can like
> 
> 
> 
> If you can relate to this: [INFP] Recognizing the Inferior Function in IFPs - then you're likely an INFP, not INTP. ^^
> 
> Keep in mind, both Feeling and Judging are actually rational. They just go different ways


Their habitual approach to people is nonjudgmental, understanding, and forgiving. lol this line alone made me spit up my drink. This doesn't speak to me at all even though i wish it did. When i'm first seeing someone subconsciously i guess i automatically make a judgement of someone based on many different factors being combined. Some of the factors include race, outer attire, the way they walk, the way they talk, and even the crowd their with, But if given a chance to change my opinion my whole perception of them can be crushed easily if they dont seem congruent with the type cast i put on em. The only amount of understanding i really notice in myself is the ability to see both sides of the story even in the most obscene situation, which can cause people to be uncomfortable so i usually keep it to myself. For example i heard of a case recently where a kid was shot (now i'm not taking any sides on this, but this is just how i think so try not to cringe) because some random asshole was talking trash, which made the mom react to start cussing the guy out and threatening him which led him to take out a gun and shoot her. When most see this they mainly notice the terrible situation at hand but i see that and more which can be pretty controversial because i dont see the black and white of it i see two sides being wrong which led to a bad situation. To me this just shows how our egos and pride are starting to make people make irrational choices(both bad sides, one was just worse but both were bad). the ladies pride led her to escalating the situation (because a shady lookin guy(predator) said something to her and her daughter) even though it could have been easily shrugged off but instead her ego takes over(which shouldn't make since evolutionarily speaking because the weak dont run face forward into the lions den, unless they outsmart them for humans thats called getting a gun  ) so instead of leaving the situation she stays. THe man in the situation is obviously wrong on so many levels.This dude had the audacity to start trouble by calling a little girl a slut, But not expect her mom to retaliate at all? People like this really dont make evolutionary sense to me because why are we so quick to kill out are own people, especially your own race. Yes other animals fight and kill some of the same race but it's usually only when its for a power struggle so their killing someone who has more power in a area or pack.


----------



## DJeter

I fear some INJs will be misled by this thread. If you're testing high N and not high for anything else, but you come out as a P, it doesn't mean you're an INP. You could be an INJ. I used to consistently test as an INTP. And I'm almost definitely an INJ. So, I wouldn't put too much weight on this thread if you're one of the people I described. Not to mention the possibility of being an ISTP or ISFP... Bottom line: don't think it's only between INFP and INTP... those types are VERY different.


----------



## annie2134

I'm willing to find out what type myself belong.... complex as I am


----------



## pushit

myexplodingcat said:


> Answer this question. I used it to effectively type another two people, one INFP and one INTP.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote me in your answer so I get the memo and can give you your results, okay?


It was a tough call for me really, but assuming #2 is a more romantic and intimate relationship (basically stemming from my curiosity and desire to be in a relationship, since I have never been in one before and a part of me is really longing for that feeling), then I'd probably choose the latter. I feel like I can draw inspiration from someone's compassion towards me, generally speaking with the intimate feeling of being in love which I also feel like that would make me feel like i am worth something. Without the intimate component or attraction, it is someone complimenting my intelligence or competence that will boost my self esteem, only if they really mean it and their perception makes sense to me.

However, thinking it over some more, #1 is REALLY beneficial. The side effects here can be a considerable confidence boost (even though reputation doesn't matter to me as much anymore, to an extent) The unlimited money supporting my studies and hobbies, combined with a support system of friends of common interests, which could be used as bouncing planks to generate ideas and gain more knowledge, this could very likely lead to becoming a very well-rounded person (one of my ultimate goals!). Assuming this all breeds a healthier self esteem and mindset, this could also lead to the oppurtunity of finding a romantic partner, potentially sharing common interests and hobbies, and could possibly also give as much compassion as girl #2, satisfying my desire to have an intimate connection and mutual attraction with someone. Also, the questions above suggest these 2 girls (or people) are picked at random - which probably means its one way or the other with girl #2 - it is unclear whether or not I would be compatiable or not with her, not just from a standpoint of common hobbies or interests between each other, but the way we make decisions and how we process information, especially in a crucial situation (like stress, or handling personal issues, finance, etc.) And this is one of the keys to maintaining a healthy relationship. I'd actually wager you could have a more accurate perception on compatiability in the hypothetical scenario I created based off of question #1, with another girl - especially since common interest adds to a more positive perception.

(Honestly though, I do want someone who thinks differently from me...I find new perspectives interesting sometimes and I feel it would create more balance. As long as we can work any problem between us logically and even moreso, rationally.)

Holy fuck did I analyze the fuck out of this. (Thanks, Ne!) But thinking it through some more I might roll the dice and choose #1. 

As a side note: while there may be an attribution towards functions in these questions, I really feel like this pertains towards instinctual variants a lot more. Particularly #1 is sp while #2 is more sx. As an sx-dom I immediately identified with #2, as a gut feeling. I do have a limited understanding of variants however so I can't be sure.

@myexplodingcat , I did post a thread since I am in a bit of an INxP rut at the moment. 
http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/158208-infp-intp.html
Since you said you liked distinguishing the differences between Ti and Fi dominance, I suggest looking at it and giving your analysis perhaps. I'd find it helpful.  However, it is a lot to read and process, so take your time as I am not in a too big of a rush.


----------



## mysterio

Unfey said:


> You're the same as I am. My parents typed me as an INTP early on, and I seemed to think it fit me. Later, when I took the test myself, I got INFP. This was in the ninth grade, and I was unhappy with my result. I didn't completely understand what Thinking and Feeling really meant back then. Feelers, I imagined, were those over-dramatic girls who fell in love every other day and sulked inbetween. Thinkers were people with brains. Ninth grade is a fairly bad time for cognitive assessment of character.
> 
> I view myself as a fairly logical person, but my friends would say otherwise-- as you said, "they ignore the part of me I hide to the world, how would they know?" Whenever I have a spare moment to think, I've got philosophies rolling around in my brain like rocks in a tumbler, and I absolutely take the most logical approach to things like philosophy, religion, and systems of thought. Or, you know, _my_ form of Logical. Philosophy and religions are tricky things to be smart about, and there is no good scientific or mathematical system you can use to assess them. I guess I realized that I was an INFP when I realized that my most superior method of thinking logically was actually feeling. I'm not an emotional person. I don't "let my emotions run wild." Rather, Feeling, for me, means constantly recognizing and acknowledging my own bias, and always being aware of my emotional state. One thing that I came across reading about INFPs that I didn't see in any descriptions about INTPs is that INFPs are always supposed to relate the greater world back to them, and that they interpret themselves through the world and vice-versa. INTPs are ingenious people and great at taking apart complex systems within their own minds, but INFPs are more interested in taking apart themselves-- something you can't do with logic alone.
> 
> Now, since I figure that you and I are pretty much exactly the same, and I'm not entirely sure about the whole thinking vs feeling deal either, I guess I can't tell you "you're an INFP" and be done with it. I think that the main reason that it was difficult to type myself as an F instead of a T is that F is intrinsically a little more extroverted-- but then it makes sense that when you pair F with I, you get someone who's very easily able to relate to themselves, and that's the first step towards being a philosopher.
> 
> I imagine you've already read this sort of thing, but this one's specifically geared toward INFP-INTPs.
> 
> Is it better to equalize people under the rules so that everything is fair (T), or to make exceptions and provide for each individual's needs and wishes (F)?
> 
> Was that sci-fi movie terrible because there was no character development or emotional depth whatsoever and the whole thing was geared toward pubescent teenage boys (F) or because the entire premise was ridiculous and any society based around technology that powerful (if inconsistent) would surely crumble (T)?
> 
> Is it worse to have a bad understanding of yourself (F) or to have a bad understanding of the way the world works (T)?
> 
> Do you more often find yourself thinking in-depth about the complexities of people (F) or the complexities of nature?
> 
> Is it easier to solve a problem (T) or resolve a conflict (F)? (this is not necessarily interpersonal)
> 
> 
> Hope I helped, at least a little!


Thanks! This all makes sense to me... and if you're statements are true about the difference between INTP and INFP, i am a clear-INFP! 

So far so good...

...BUT: i was so sure i got it right this time (the last weeks!) with my INTP-Feeling... :crying:


----------



## myexplodingcat

Unfey said:


> You're the same as I am. My parents typed me as an INTP early on, and I seemed to think it fit me. Later, when I took the test myself, I got INFP. This was in the ninth grade, and I was unhappy with my result. I didn't completely understand what Thinking and Feeling really meant back then. Feelers, I imagined, were those over-dramatic girls who fell in love every other day and sulked inbetween. Thinkers were people with brains. Ninth grade is a fairly bad time for cognitive assessment of character.
> 
> I view myself as a fairly logical person, but my friends would say otherwise-- as you said, "they ignore the part of me I hide to the world, how would they know?" Whenever I have a spare moment to think, I've got philosophies rolling around in my brain like rocks in a tumbler, and I absolutely take the most logical approach to things like philosophy, religion, and systems of thought. Or, you know, _my_ form of Logical. Philosophy and religions are tricky things to be smart about, and there is no good scientific or mathematical system you can use to assess them. I guess I realized that I was an INFP when I realized that my most superior method of thinking logically was actually feeling. I'm not an emotional person. I don't "let my emotions run wild." Rather, Feeling, for me, means constantly recognizing and acknowledging my own bias, and always being aware of my emotional state. One thing that I came across reading about INFPs that I didn't see in any descriptions about INTPs is that INFPs are always supposed to relate the greater world back to them, and that they interpret themselves through the world and vice-versa. INTPs are ingenious people and great at taking apart complex systems within their own minds, but INFPs are more interested in taking apart themselves-- something you can't do with logic alone.
> 
> Now, since I figure that you and I are pretty much exactly the same, and I'm not entirely sure about the whole thinking vs feeling deal either, I guess I can't tell you "you're an INFP" and be done with it. I think that the main reason that it was difficult to type myself as an F instead of a T is that F is intrinsically a little more extroverted-- but then it makes sense that when you pair F with I, you get someone who's very easily able to relate to themselves, and that's the first step towards being a philosopher.
> 
> I imagine you've already read this sort of thing, but this one's specifically geared toward INFP-INTPs.
> 
> Is it better to equalize people under the rules so that everything is fair (T), or to make exceptions and provide for each individual's needs and wishes (F)?
> 
> Was that sci-fi movie terrible because there was no character development or emotional depth whatsoever and the whole thing was geared toward pubescent teenage boys (F) or because the entire premise was ridiculous and any society based around technology that powerful (if inconsistent) would surely crumble (T)?
> 
> Is it worse to have a bad understanding of yourself (F) or to have a bad understanding of the way the world works (T)?
> 
> Do you more often find yourself thinking in-depth about the complexities of people (F) or the complexities of nature?
> 
> Is it easier to solve a problem (T) or resolve a conflict (F)? (this is not necessarily interpersonal)
> 
> 
> Hope I helped, at least a little!




I really like your theory... but I'm not sure about the conclusion you've drawn from it. In fact, I used roughly the same theory as an argument that someone was an INTP with developed Fi--which is also what I believe I am.

It seems that neither of us is entirely sure about this, and this whole idea is still in the testing stage. I like that--I like truth-finding debates. I'm not attacking you or your theory; I'm just trying to figure out why we've reached different conclusions, and find the alteration that would make both our versions of the theory make the most sense, in true Ti fashion.

I think that INTPs tend to analyze anything they think is complex enough to entertain them for a while, and that their own thoughts and behavior are some of the most convenient things to use. I'd suggest that INFPs probably don't self-analyze nearly as much as some INTPs do, simply because they're better at understanding themselves. It's easier for them. INTPs, on the other hand, step back from their own thoughts and behavior and metacognize with as little attached emotion as possible.

And I think that kind of analysis, the analysis of yourself and the study of psychology in general, _develops Fi._ Fi isn't out of reach to INTPs--any more than Ti is out of reach to INFPs. I think you can develop the functions that aren't in your first four, even if they might not be used as much in maintaining your "type balance," and satisfying your inferior's needs and all that stuff that keeps you from falling into a Dom-Tert Loop of Crazy.*

*(That's another lecture. I hate to throw out jargon terms that are so obscure you might not know them, but that's what it is. Suffice it to say that the inferior function has needs, and the only function that can satisfy them is the secondary; however, people sometimes aren't comfortable with their secondary, and instead try to use the dominant and tertiary to fulfill the inferior's needs. It doesn't work, and they gradually... well, go nuts.)

I'd also posit that INTPs try very hard to separate their own biases and feelings from their analysis, while an INFP might think, "There's a _reason_ I have these biases and feelings. They might be worth taking into account." This might be partially because the INFP is more aware of these feelings, whereas INTPs don't pay as much attention to figuring out what they are.

I don't think that the difference between INTPs and INFPs is very drastic, and I don't think that Fi and Ti are that dissimilar.

But I do think one of the major differences is how well you know yourself. INFPs seem to know themselves better than INTPs do, which is why INTPs are so fascinated with self-analysis: they don't understand themselves well, so it's unexplored territory and something to master.


I think that part of your argument is off a little, so it's harder for me to understand. You say you're an INFP, and I believe you--largely because your description of Ti sounds more like Te, which is easy to do when you're searching for differences between Fi and Ti (because there isn't a whole lot to work with).

Take your questions, for example.

Is it better to equalize people under the rules so everything is fair? Well, Ti would say, that depends. _Is_ everything fair if you equalize everyone? In what situation is everyone identical? If that's actually the case, then making exceptions is illogical, because then it's not fair. Ti would say that you should do whatever seems most fair by its subjective logic, whether that means making everything equal or calculating the needs of individuals depending on certain reasonable factors.

In that case, Fi might not use calculations based on reasonable factors.

Take... scholarships. How do you award them?
Ti might say, "Take the most promising students, as defined by these subjective, complicated, and varied parameters, and give them money based on how promising they are and maybe how much need they have."
Fi might say, "Take the students who seem to have worked the hardest and shown the most improvement--give _them_ money based on their need."
Te might say, "Take the most promising students, and lump them into categories based on different vague situations. Award a different amount for each category."

The premise is different for each approach. Ti would give scholarships to those who it makes sense to give scholarships to: the people who have a track record of doing well in the academic world, and thus the people who would best benefit from a college education. (But all that calculation would certainly take a while.) Fi would argue that there's a reason that each applicant is applying for a college scholarship, so they'd all benefit, and the right thing to do is to give to those most deserving. Ravenclaw versus Hufflepuff, if you like. Te's linear approach is to organize, categorize, and do things in a way that's more efficient but less personal than Ti would like.

A lot of what you describe about yourself in your post is similar to me. But when I analyze myself, it's to understand how and why I act or think a certain way, which, if needed, can then be used to analyze other people and potentially keep myself safe. (If I feel threatened, stressed, or like I'm walking on eggshells, I start analyzing everything.)

I also have the immense ability to ignore my own emotions, whether I realize I'm doing it or not, and not very much ability to pull them into the light when I've subconsciously decided to ignore them. (Or even if I haven't ignored them.) I have very little emotional memory, and sometimes I'm more aware of other people's emotions more than I am of my own, because I can see them, and I can analyze their behavior from their body language and speaking or writing style. My own thoughts and emotions--they're clouded up by metacognition. When you observe something, you change it, and I think I've observed myself too much to be able to self-analyze clearly.

As for your other questions...

Personally, I'd fault the sci-fi movie for both, because I'd notice both. My personal case might be unusual or an exception, though.

I think that an understanding of the way the world works starts with understanding yourself, and if you need to, applying it to the world. Alternately, you can't understand yourself without factoring in your environment. Sociology is, after all, applied psychology.

Interest in the complexities of people vs. nature might be a valid question, but it depends on how you see people. People do follow their own logic, and they do have their own rules of behavior--and when they break them, there's a reason. That's real Ti territory, as much as it is Fi's. 
Te would be more generally interested in nature rather than people, so if you were arguing the differences between Fi and Te, it would make more sense to use this argument.

The last one (easier to solve a problem or resolve a conflict) is a little vague, but I think it's the most effective. Ti likes solving problems, because they require use of creativity--on the other hand, Fi is also creative, so it might enjoy that too. Conflict resolution, whether it's about morals or between people, is definitely Fi's near-exclusive territory, though.



I really like how much thought you've put into this, and I hope you don't see my reply as antagonistic. (If I didn't value your thoughts, this reply wouldn't be such a huge, lecturey block of text.)


----------



## Unfey

myexplodingcat said:


> I really like how much thought you've put into this, and I hope you don't see my reply as antagonistic.


Not at all. You seem to have cleared some things up. I've never been good about Fi and Ti and Te and Fe, and I understand a little more now. Thanks, man.


----------



## myexplodingcat

Unfey said:


> Not at all. You seem to have cleared some things up. I've never been good about Fi and Ti and Te and Fe, and I understand a little more now. Thanks, man.


You deserve an award for reading that wall of text. That was 1,283 words long.


----------



## mysterio

myexplodingcat said:


> You deserve an award for reading that wall of text. That was 1,283 words long.


I read it, too. And i could have read a lot, lot more! :wink:

It's not only good, but also it touches my core-problem: What's Fi? And: Do i have and/or hate it?

Or: Which function-pair explains my behaviour better, TiFe or FiTe?

At the moment i can't think of a time, where this will be settled once and for all... :blushed:


----------



## Addict13

hi all,

just to chime in and say a big thanks to everyone who has posted here as I have found it extremely useful. Ever since I have started reading about the different types I have always identified myself as INFP but never actually took any of the online tests. Mainly because I think that questionnaires can easily be manipulated and I don't really trust them. But for some reason I took a couple of tests the other day all of which showed me as INTP, but I really don't think its right. 

My gut feeling says is wrong but still I can't shake the notion. The only thing I can relate to is that I am always thinking about how things can be better for all, but isn't this an F trait also? I believe thinkers approach this by analyzing the world around us or specific aspects of it and trying to envisage which cogs can be improved and what this change would mean to the big picture, while F types focus more on a fantasy they have in their head about a "perfect" world and try to imagine how this would work in reality. 

I just can't see how I could possibly be an INTP....

Edit: sorry and just to be more specific about the things that bother me.

I don't think I relate that strongly with the "sage" idea of the INFP or "the healer", etc, although I do want to help people and I do so without asking anything in return, is just that I am by no means a saint. I am very critical of myself and get really frustrated when I can't keep up with what I think is right. I know what I have to do but many times I find myself getting carried away and doing the exact opposite and then I want to really punish myself for not being strong enough.

On the other hand I do tend to think a lot, i.e. all the time. I just can't switch off and go to sleep and even when I do I can't sleep continuously for more than 4-5 hours. I have always been like that and I am perfectly healthy. I just can't stop thinking and analyzing stuff and thinking of stories and what-ifs. When I approach a situation I am very detached and impartial and never take sides. I will try to see where things are heading and only intervene to steer things towards their natural side if needed. 

Also I have a hard time understanding whether I really care about people when trying to help or whether I consider it a chore. Because most times I wish I were doing something else, but when I do help people I don't expect anything in return and when they thank me I am just very very happy because it's unexpected and I think I did the right thing. But so many times I wish I would just be left alone. 

Hope I am making some sense


----------



## jake2031

I'm definatly a feeler. thanks


----------



## Addict13

Personality crisis is over - feeler it is - thanks


----------



## Els Eliot

Yes you're definetely INFP


----------



## be.less.specific

I have been in the same dilemma for quite some time, trying to figure out whether I am an INTP or INFP. I found this post very helpful!


----------



## Plowplot

There is an easy way to answer this question based on evidence instead of opinion. Is your house/computer littered with half finished projects? Do you start things then feel "Meh" about them and never finish them? If so, you work on feelings. 

Feelings people are notorious chain starters. We try things to find out what they feel like then with our curiosity sated, we move on to something else.


----------



## Aquamarine

Addict13 said:


> hi all,
> 
> just to chime in and say a big thanks to everyone who has posted here as I have found it extremely useful. Ever since I have started reading about the different types I have always identified myself as INFP but never actually took any of the online tests. Mainly because I think that questionnaires can easily be manipulated and I don't really trust them. But for some reason I took a couple of tests the other day all of which showed me as INTP, but I really don't think its right.
> 
> My gut feeling says is wrong but still I can't shake the notion. The only thing I can relate to is that I am always thinking about how things can be better for all, but isn't this an F trait also? I believe thinkers approach this by analyzing the world around us or specific aspects of it and trying to envisage which cogs can be improved and what this change would mean to the big picture, while F types focus more on a fantasy they have in their head about a "perfect" world and try to imagine how this would work in reality.
> 
> I just can't see how I could possibly be an INTP....
> 
> Edit: sorry and just to be more specific about the things that bother me.
> 
> I don't think I relate that strongly with the "sage" idea of the INFP or "the healer", etc, although I do want to help people and I do so without asking anything in return, is just that I am by no means a saint. I am very critical of myself and get really frustrated when I can't keep up with what I think is right. I know what I have to do but many times I find myself getting carried away and doing the exact opposite and then I want to really punish myself for not being strong enough.
> 
> On the other hand I do tend to think a lot, i.e. all the time. I just can't switch off and go to sleep and even when I do I can't sleep continuously for more than 4-5 hours. I have always been like that and I am perfectly healthy. I just can't stop thinking and analyzing stuff and thinking of stories and what-ifs. When I approach a situation I am very detached and impartial and never take sides. I will try to see where things are heading and only intervene to steer things towards their natural side if needed.
> 
> Also I have a hard time understanding whether I really care about people when trying to help or whether I consider it a chore. Because most times I wish I were doing something else, but when I do help people I don't expect anything in return and when they thank me I am just very very happy because it's unexpected and I think I did the right thing. But so many times I wish I would just be left alone.
> 
> Hope I am making some sense


Is your dominant function Ti or Fi?


----------



## Addict13

Powerhouse said:


> Is your dominant function Ti or Fi?


Fi for sure.. I think I figured it out


----------



## Aquamarine

Addict13 said:


> Fi for sure.. I think I figured it out


It's possible to be an INFP with INTP tendencies, especially if your Ti is also strong. However your dominant function (Fi) is your natural state and the function that you always fall back on, so your type doesn't change but it's possible to have traits similar to other types as you develop your other functions. Glad to know you figured it out!


----------



## Marshmelon

I feel the same way about myself sometimes. I'm an INFP yet I have 5w6, which seems to contradict my personality type. I also have logical tendencies, maybe from hanging around my INTJ best friend too much that he's rubbing off on me...


----------



## decretum

I certainly think you're an INFP.


----------



## AESTHETIQUETTE

Okay, I have a similar "problem." 

I'm new here and already introduced myself in the introduction forum, but I'll introduce myself here too, because I need help deciding whether I'm an INFP or INTP. So...my name is Samantha. I love art, poetry, psychology, philosophy, music, video games, anime, and a lot of other random stuff! I've researched personality theory a lot and I'm still trying to discover more about myself. I have Asperger's Syndrome, and I think that my Ti/Fi functions are almost equal. I have a tendency to overthink things almost to the point of insanity, am pretty complex, and I often have a difficult time with empathy. I'll explain things more so a fellow person can give me suggestions as to whether I am slightly skewed towards Ti or Fi. I think that if I am a feeler that I have a highly developed Ti function, and if I'm a thinking type, I have a well-developed Fi. I'm twenty years old, and I've had a lot of emotional trauma in my life, yet I try to keep a positive attitude. My peer group has considered me smart, because I did well in school and like to research stuff, and I value knowledge. However, I can also be sensitive. So I have a large stream of sensitivity and rationality running sideways among each other. I wish that I could advocate for Asperger's Syndrome and Autism in general and help people with similar problems, so I have some degree of empathy in that aspect, but it's cognitive empathy I struggle with. 

I have been spinning my wheels for the last few months, because my dad just died due to cancer. I look at his picture everyday, even though I know this doesn't stop me from missing him. I mean, he is my dad after all. I suffer from depression, and I have high stress. I am often considered selfish by other people, because I often talk about my own personal needs at the exclusion of other people, but lately I've been working on self-management. I can be very impulsive and act on extreme euphoria or rage, but I also try to rationalize my emotions and have the need to understand them, along with objective aspects of the world. I guess that because my dad died (and also because of another issue that I don't want to talk about), I have been having a more difficult time. 

When it comes to philosophical views, I am somewhat nihilistic, but not to the point where it's completely unhealthy. Basically, I feel that life doesn't have meaning assigned by itself, but rather people have to assign a meaning to it. I don't believe in any religion, and though I often feel annoyed by it, think that people have the right to believe in whatever they want. I often talk in my own head about how "good" and "evil" don't exist, as they are properties assigned to things by mankind, even if killing somebody for no reason would come off as completely "evil." (depending on whether it's for a consequence (though that's debatable) or just...because you're inane by default and need help) 

I am the kind of person who needs a reason for everything. Until I am completely satisfied with my conclusion, I continue to dwell on it and research until I reach an accurate result. This goes for objective and subjective stuff alike. When it comes to understanding stuff, I prefer methods of memorization and theory. However, there are some hands-on experience stuff that does work for me, though. I am trial-and-error for a couple of things that I can think of. I've always been good at solving puzzles, and that's sort of trial-and-error. When it comes to Japanese, which I am teaching myself, repeating phrases in my head and mixing them around is the method that works for me. (also writing out as many possible sentence outcomes based on the vocab words I've learned and repeating them)

I am creative, because I can write and draw (although I am more confident in my writing skills as I feel more competent in them). I am also very good at abstract things, because I can connect concepts well. However, when it comes to my personal surroundings, like directions, I am terrible. (I think that's my intuiting preference over sensing) I take walks a lot, but I'm often just drifting in my own thoughts, even if I can see other cars and stuff so I don't get hit or do something stupid. It's that I prefer the music rather than my surroundings (although I enjoy nature, I mean the roaming aspect of it). I love to look at nature, but I gather data from my own internal world rather than physical directions. And speaking of nature, I am pro-nature and pro-technology, because I don't think they contradict each other. This belief of mine was confirmed by somebody on w*w.gaiaonline.com by an example they used. 

I am a writer, and I write about a lot of abstract topics that are somewhat impersonal, but also, I write out of catharsis when I'm stressed (so I can disentangle my emotions). Topics like space and time interest me, and my favorite topics in literature (I mostly read poetry and nonfiction) are about space and abstract stuff. I use metaphors in a philosophical way, and I don't always write with an audience in mind. (although, sometimes I do) However, my more personal poems that I write out of catharsis can also be about space, consciousness, and things like that. It really depends. I always felt like those themes give my work an identity. I've always struggled with my random bouts of negative emotions (because I fluctuate between happiness and sadness quite frequently as I am quite capricious), and this is why writing helps me. 

As a child, I didn't have very many friends, was slightly socially withdrawn, and eccentric. I got bullied by other children, and though it affected my emotional state, I was still myself and disliked posers. I was a sort of a poser at first, but I started listening to whatever music I truly like, dressing the way I want, and paying attention to topics that interest me. Regardless of being affected by others' opinions of me, I thought that I could sidestep this and just be myself. I am always a bit stubborn, and in a good mood, can utilize this stubborn quality to act on my goals, but in a bad mood, I'm foggy. I can still act out on my goals, depending on the circumstance of it. Most of the time, I do think that I am ambitious. 

When it comes to relationships, I don't exactly have a lot of confidence in myself. I want a few close friends, but I don't feel the need to have massive amounts of friends. To me, one or two are good enough (maybe like five at the exact most). More than that would probably drain my energy. I want a relationship (although, I have a lot of things I need to take care of first), but at the same time value my own independence and get worried thinking about relationships, as I often find it hard to directly empathize with people (cognitive empathy mostly). Also, intimacy scares me. I can give people hugs, and when I am comfortable around them, do, but certain strangers touching me is creepy to me, even though I can be friendly with them until I crawl back into my shell, and I am also sensitive to touch. I know it's stereotyped for AS people to be that way, but I don't want to use an excuse. It's probably related, but I don't care. Oh, and I'm very suspicious. I did something in the past that was naive, but generally speaking, I constantly question people's motives. 

Also, I'm a very nervous person, and I get that way when I can't figure something out. I also have nervous habits that I guess might actually be ticks, because I've had them for years and never could fully break the habits. I also used to have seizures (long story), so that might tie in with these "habits", but I'm not sure. 

Anyways, some qualities I enjoy in people are loyalty, creativity, the ability to think in the abstract, curiosity, authenticity, assertiveness, the ability to see the world in different angles and have an open mind. These are the things that draw me to people that I have something in common with. Other than that, I'm talkative, but not a people person always and am a rechargeable battery type introvert. I don't like large crowds. (although, if I was at a concert, would sidestep this, because I want to go to a Ladytron concert one day and would enjoy it most likely) 

When it comes to organization, I'm a mess. I cleaned my desktop icons and got rid of the gibberish before song titles so they're just artist - song, and I'm very particular. I guess that I feel better in a cleaned environment, but at the same time, don't always have one. However, I love to make lists for certain things, like songs and stuff, as it gives me clarity for where to go next. I've made a lot of list-related stuff for my Japanese learning process. And also poems to get published. Inconsistencies and certain levels of oddness bother me, and I have an obsession with clocks that I often use for validity of a statement said internally. I have OCD, and I'm a perfectionist. Getting a B on a paper at school would upset me, even though I got straight A's 95% of the time. 

When it comes to being criticized, I know not to feel upset, but sometimes, I do. When somebody questions my intelligence or creativity, I often feel bad, as I value both of those qualities intensely. However, I get over it eventually and go back to having confidence. (that fluctuates)

One last thing: I feel uncomfortable listening to overly emotional music often, and go back to something that sounds less personal, as it makes me feel more like myself. That might be relevant. 

Basically, I've come to the conclusion that I am an INFP with a high Ti function or an INTP with a high Fi function. People mentioned here that it's a myth to have both Ti and Fi functions developed equally, so I'm probably 55-60% in one and 45-40% in the other, because I really do think that I am at least almost equal in both functions. (Also, people have considered me contradictory in many aspects) 

What do you guys think?


----------



## AESTHETIQUETTE

Okay, nobody answered this yet, so I'll consider myself an "INFP" until somebody proves otherwise. 

Maybe I'm confused between the F and T functions and really need help understanding them. 

Also, I thought I was supposed to put that post in this section, because it's a sticky. But I really think I need help figuring out my main type. If I don't get any answers in a few days or so, I'll post a new thread.


----------



## 1yesman9

Plowplot said:


> There is an easy way to answer this question based on evidence instead of opinion. Is your house/computer littered with half finished projects? Do you start things then feel "Meh" about them and never finish them? If so, you work on feelings.
> 
> Feelings people are notorious chain starters. We try things to find out what they feel like then with our curiosity sated, we move on to something else.


I have not met an INTP who doesn't do the same exact thing...

"The INTP may be prone to abandoning a project once they have figured it out, moving on to the next thing."

This is a typical INTP trait; I don't see how you're secluding it to INFPs.


----------



## Zee Bee

http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/425730-500-1-500-posts-they-still-do-not-know-their-own-type-whom-these-people-1.html

Maybe thhis helps


----------



## Levitar

Just a thought - maybe the reason that there's so many INxP's out there is because we tend to be the least judging types so we also don't have well developed judging methods. I score off the charts P and find that INFP and INTP stereotypes don't relate to me because they all are focused on the judging method. My intuition guides me to either make a moral or logical judgment as I have very well developed Ni, even if it tests lower than Ne function


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia

Check out Socionics perphaps? Ni dominant for both and Fe aux for infp, Te aux for intp


----------



## Vishy

Hi! I don't think we can fit everyone in the 16 types,we are more or less one type and the doubt about feeling/thinking dominant I think is because we may be emotional people with a need of being loved and with a desire to socialize but we feel difficult expressing our feelings even though we feel ,so in this case our mind takes control over our heart and we start rationalizing our feelings ... People that are insecure about what dominates them are usually sensitive people afraid of letting it go but with an open mind that takes control. I think if we wouldn't restrain our emotions so much we would be more F than T. People with a strong T are people with a high need of thinking who are control by their mind and people with a T slightly dominant over F are people with a higher need of affection and socialization that inhibit themselves so the T will take control. Just my theory


----------



## Kitty23

I think you are an INFP and type 5 on the enneagram. 

"I am often considered selfish by other people, because I often talk about my own personal needs at the exclusion of other people, but lately I've been working on self-management." -Fi

"When it comes to philosophical views, I am somewhat nihilistic, but not to the point where it's completely unhealthy. Basically, I feel that life doesn't have meaning assigned by itself, but rather people have to assign a meaning to it...As a child, I didn't have very many friends, was slightly socially withdrawn, and eccentric. " - Something a type 5 would say/struggle with 

"I got bullied by other children, and though it affected my emotional state, I was still myself and disliked posers. I was a sort of a poser at first, but I started listening to whatever music I truly like, dressing the way I want, and paying attention to topics that interest me. Regardless of being affected by others' opinions of me, I thought that I could sidestep this and just be myself." Fi

"Anyways, some qualities I enjoy in people are loyalty, creativity, the ability to think in the abstract, curiosity, authenticity, assertiveness, the ability to see the world in different angles and have an open mind. These are the things that draw me to people that I have something in common with." - Mainly Fi

"When it comes to organization, I'm a mess. I cleaned my desktop icons and got rid of the gibberish before song titles so they're just artist - song, and I'm very particular. I guess that I feel better in a cleaned environment, but at the same time, don't always have one. However, I love to make lists for certain things, like songs and stuff, as it gives me clarity for where to go next" - Weak Te


----------



## Kitty23

Remember INTP's use weak Fe. INFP's use strong Fi. 

Here is a little test to see which feeling preference you use:

1. Are you more about people and social connections” (Fe)? Or personal values, authenticity and identity” (Fi)?
2. Do you believe that individual development is important, but social masks are necessary? Masks are ultimately tools. One can convey their true self through moving along with the current than against it (Fe)? Or everyone is entitled to be themselves, free of the nuisance of social convention. Conforming may be better for short term effects, but the ultimate goal is to see individual development (Fi)? 
3. Do you work best with the emotions of others (Fe)? Or work best with your own emotions (Fi)? 
4. Do you notice how you make others feel (Fe)? Or do you notice how others make you feel (Fi)?
5. Do you show your empathy through saying confirming language such as “Oh no,” and “Aw,” (Fe)? Or exposing your own experiences and struggles as a means of letting the other person know they’re not alone? (Fi) 
6. Do you believe in global morals, or/and conform to group morals (Fe)? Or do you believe that everyone is one-of-a-kind and has their own set of values, just as you do yourself (Fi)? 
7. Do you have empathy more on a global level, such as empathy for the human race (Fe)? Or empathy for a group of people you feel your values and experiences are related to (Fi)? 
8. Would you say “I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would do harm to others around me (Fe)? Or I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would be inauthentic to who I am as a moral person (Fi)? Examples: You are against adultery because “I would hurt the people I love” (Fe) or “It goes against my ethics” (Fi)? You are against illegal downloading because; “I will set a bad moral example” (Fe)? Or because “I am not a thief” (Fi)? 
9. Do you prefer to create an atmosphere of harmony and where everyone is “getting along” (Fe)? Or creating an atmosphere that coincides with your inner values; regardless of whether everyone is ‘feeling alright’ or not (Fi) 
10. In a spat, do you appeal to the whole group in an “everybody settle down” kind of way, apologize and compromise to keep everyone happy (Fe?)? Or stubbornly stick to your guns because someone violated an issue of importance to you, and probably latch onto one individual and either calm them or remove them from the situation in an attempt to neutralize the situation? (Fi)? 

Also INTP's use strong Ti while INFP's use weak Te

Here is a little test to see which thinking process you use: 

1. Are you more about applying logic/organization to your external world (Te) or inner world (Ti)? 
2. Are you more about execution and effective organization (Te)? Or ideas and logical understanding (Ti)? 
3. Are you more about organization for efficiency, by the book, like to make things happen, and systematic (Te)? Or about analyzing everything, taking things apart to know how they work, and checking for accuracy or inconsistencies? (Ti) 
4. You have a gadget in front of you. Do you take the gadget and see what you can do with it? See what results you can achieve with it? Ask how can I make this happen? And what external impact can it cause? (Te) Or do you take apart the gadget to understand the parts or essence of it. Do you ask how does the gadget work? Is this accurate? Is this consistent? (Ti)?
5. Do you want to USE information (Te) Or UNDERSTAND it (Ti)? 
6. Do you want to figure out how things can get done/results focused (Te)? Or understand how things are and fit together/ knowledge focused (Ti)? 
7. Do you like to come up with a decision and stick with it (Te)? Or always open for new insights and ways to perfect an idea (Ti)?
8. Do you organize your bookshelf by tallest to shortest books (Te)? Or favorite to least favorite books (Ti)? 
9. Do you focus on organizing things into a unified whole/look at how things relate to one another (Te)? Or focused on separating things into their unique parts and classifying things (Ti)? Ex. Te user would say "The blue store" Ti user would say "Lowe's"


----------



## lmpeiris

As long as INxP are considered, both thinking and feeling will feel like logic to them (since feeling uses emotional logic and thinking uses rational logic ---- kind of same), very hard to separate if you have mixed developed F and T, since second and third functions are also same for INxP. 

Use Kitty's questionnaire to identify, it helped me.


----------



## Nubis

You sound like you are using a fair bit of Ti- enjoying getting very deep into one subject and working it out to completion. Also, you sound like you use a good bit of Fe- sometimes even being too afraid to speak up because you prefer harmony. I would suggest you take a look into the INFJ personality type. As for Fi, I can see some of it in you- wanting to remain true to yourself, etc. INFJs are going to use Fi more than INTPs, who will almost never use it. So the fact that you can even consider Fi shows that you are probably not an INTP. Again, I would look at the INFJ profile if I were you.


----------



## leyaa

I definitely think you're an intp even though you have some emotional gut reactions I definitely see more of a focused almost like J type aura from your answers.


----------



## Omg

I think you should join intps groups and infp groups on Facebook, and intps and infps forums here. See if you feel the same with intps or infps more.
But if you still cannot decide, I would like to ask a question, why can't a person have more than one types? 
There are many people who have characteristics of both intp and infp, but they usually claim themselves as intp, and they have Ti, Te, Fi and no Fe. I think you may be the reverse of them, coz you seem to want yourself to be infp. Your tendecy between 2 types seemed so close, closer than any people I have seen.
but rmb that every type is unique


----------



## Reila

I am inclined to believe I am INFP, but I really don't know for sure. Tests will often put me into the INTP group and I can see myself in a lot of what is said about INTP people, too.


----------



## BlunKram

ohh, This is a difficult one. I'd say your most likely types are ISFP,INTP


----------

